# Capella Chocolate fudge brownie v1 & v2



## mcgeerj35 (12/1/18)

Hey guys hope everyone is well its been a while 
So here I am in need of some advice I have a recipe that calls for Cap CFB v1 and all I can find is the v2 version how different are they from each other

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/1/18)

From what I have read, they are not too much different from each other. You should be ok with V2 at the same percentage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcgeerj35 (12/1/18)

Andre said:


> From what I have read, they are not too much different from each other. You should be ok with V2 at the same percentage.


Thanks @Andre appreciate the feedback kind sir that flavoring is the key element of my recipe 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/1/18)

Can you link me to the recipe? I see V2 in my stock and unused!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcgeerj35 (12/1/18)

Andre said:


> Can you link me to the recipe? I see V2 in my stock and unused!


Here you go its from diy or die 
Mr wayne's work but had mixed it before when the recipe contained inw milk chocolate before the recipe changed






Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------

